# Do we have any flashlight Modders here?



## dieselducy (May 13, 2010)

Ok here is what i REALLY want. A maglite XL100 Modded with a ROYAL blue LED. I know that the same stock led is available in a royal blue option. the issue. i am not technically inclined. i will pay for the cost of the lite, the LED and of course for the labor of doing the mod. anyway, if this is an impossible mod, i'd consider a 2AA minimag or any other quality flashlight done this way. PLEASE help me. I had the terralux royal blue and the thing broke


----------



## DM51 (May 14, 2010)

Moving this to CB&M.


----------

